# can you ID these plants?



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

Hi can you ID these plants that my friend gave to me?
The first is a fern like plant that started like with needle leaves and then developed these fern like leaves. The second is kinda like a onion plant with no bulbs, firm leaves around 1cm width, somehow this second one I have doubts to its being an actual waterplant.


----------



## tejinabo (Feb 5, 2006)

*ids*

Hi, I believe the plant on the left is Ceratopteris thalicroides (Water sprite). The one on the right looks like mondo grass, which is not a water plant.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

The first pic is Water Sprite (_Ceratopteris thalictroides_ )

You were correct on the second pic, it's not an aquatic plant. It's Mondo Grass (_Ophiopogon japonicus _)


----------



## gibbus (Sep 16, 2006)

Thanks! I guess I should remove the mondo plant then before it starts to foul my water.


----------

